# Photo's of my 7 furr-babies(pic heavy)



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

Stella Artois
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/Other Furr-Babies/stella050506Photo19_17.jpg
Logan Grimnar
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/Other Furr-Babies/photos4.jpg
Shadow and Rainbow (Brother and Sister)
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/Other Furr-Babies/Copyofphotos3.jpg
Odin Pyewacket
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/Other Furr-Babies/o.jpg

The Hairy Hooligans

Troy LAB (My little man)
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/TROY.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/TROY4.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/TROY6.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/TROY10.jpg
Troy a bit older
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/t1.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/photos9.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/photos16.jpg
Most recent
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/t5.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/t2.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/t3.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY/r23.jpg

Introducing Kaiser GSD (Cuddle Monster)
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/5.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/photos24.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/photosjpeKaiser.jpg
A little bit older
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/Photo25_23A.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/Photo24_22A.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KAISER/Photo21_19A.jpg
Kaiser now
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY AND KAISER/r26.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY AND KAISER/r25.jpg
Kaiser and Troy latest pics
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/TROY AND KAISER/r21-2.jpg
One of me with them
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll117/Wyrdsister68/KLEVER K9 DOG SHOW HEALING 2009/r49.jpg
Hope you enjoyed!
Linda x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely Pictures.. 

Must have taken you ages to do all that.. well done i loved looking at them...

Blob for you xxx


----------



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Lovely Pictures..
> 
> Must have taken you ages to do all that.. well done i loved looking at them...
> 
> Blob for you xxx


Thanks
Linda x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

7...wow!!! they r luvly!


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

Lovely photo's and I loved the ones of Kaiser. Very much like Flynn. How old is Kaiser now?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely pics.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aw great piccys  i love labs and GSD's !!!


----------



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

flynnsmum said:


> Lovely photo's and I loved the ones of Kaiser. Very much like Flynn. How old is Kaiser now?


Thanks 
Kaiser is 7 months now and huge lol

Linda


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wonderful pics, I love that sofa shots..


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

absolutely lovely


----------



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> absolutely lovely


Thanks Hilary


----------

